# CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?



## KnopfAuge (27. Mai 2017)

*CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde mir gerne demnächst einen guten Gaming-PC zusammenstellen.
Hier einmal die Komponenten:

- CPU: Intel Core i5 7600k
- GPU: 8GB KFA2 Geforce GTX 1070 EX
- RAM: 16GB G.Skill Value DDR4-2133
- CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock Slim Tower Kühler
- Mainboard: MSI Z270-A PRO Intel Z270 So. 1151 ATX
- Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 100R Mid-Tower-Gehäuse
- Netzteil: 500W be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Silver

- Und natürlich noch: SSD, HDD, DVD-Laufwerk, Gehäuselüfter (Ich denke mal, dass es nicht zwingend erforderlich ist, diese anzugeben)

Jetzt meine Frage: Würde der oben genannte CPU-Kühler ausreichen, um die übertaktete CPU (ca. 4,5-4,6Ghz) gut zu kühlen?

Oder müsste ich mir dann einen anderen Kühler aussuchen, der das schafft? Denn in diesem Fall müsste ich die Wahl des Gehäuses auch nochmal überdenken.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?*

Ob der reicht kann ich dir nicht sagen, da es auch darauf ankommt wie viel Spannung am ende für diesen Takt benötigt wird.
Wenns um OC geht würde ich immer ein Twin-Tower Kühler nehmen, also mit zwei Kühltürme und zwei Lüfter.

Zumindest wärst du damit besser dran.
Aber wenn du mit diesem Kühler die 70 Grad halten kannst wäre es auch ok.
Nur kann dies wahrscheinlich keiner vorhersagen.

Würde daher mehr in Richtung EKL Alpenföhn Olymp oder Noctua NH-D15 gehen.


----------



## teachmeluv (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?*

Warum legst du nicht gleich ein paar Euro drauf und nimmst den 7700k? Der reicht auch mit Standard-Takt aus und als Kühler kann man den Macho Rev.B nehmen. Zudem würde ich auch direkt schnelleres RAM nehmen, sonst bringt OC auf der CPU auch keinen großen Mehrwert, wenn die Daten aus dem RAM nicht schnell genug ankommen. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?*

Hast du mal überlegt für das gleiche Geld einen Ryzen Unterbau zu nehmen?


----------



## shootme55 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?*

Wenn man übertakten will nimmt man den stärksten Kühler, da lohnt es nicht 20 Euro zu sparen, also spann da lieber ein Kaliber wie den EKL Olymp drauf. Der ist auch nicht lauter. 

Abgesehn davon: der 7600k ist ein sauteurer Quadcore, und die paar MHz bringen nur was in deiner Benchmarkstatistik. Ich würd da entweder gleich auf den teureren 7700k oder auf den wesentlich günstigeren (weil 12 Threads) Ryzen R5 umsteigen. Beim Ryzen könntest einen günstigeren Kühler nehmen wie den neuen Mugen, da is sowieso bei 4GHz Schluss.


----------



## KnopfAuge (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?*

Danke für die Antworten! Ich werde die hier genannten Vorschläge beachten.


----------



## Bariphone (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?*

Kann mich nur anschließen. Der reine 4Kerner i5 lohnt alleine wegen des Preises nicht mehr. I7 oder R5 1600 oder den 1500x was dann ein Quadcor plus SMT also wie der I7 4C8T ist und preislich attraktiver wäre da langt auch der sehr gute Boxed Wraith cooler.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: CPU übertakten (i5 7600k) - Welcher CPU-Kühler kommt infrage? - Reicht ein 20€-Kühler?*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Der reine 4Kerner i5 lohnt alleine wegen des Preises nicht mehr. I7 oder R5 1600 oder den 1500x was dann ein Quadcor plus SMT also wie der I7 4C8T ist und preislich attraktiver wäre da langt auch der sehr gute Boxed Wraith cooler.



Du hast zwar Recht in dem, was du sagst, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der TE versteht, was du ihm sagen möchtest. 

@TE: Lass dich mal am besten hier beraten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95
Da kann man dann mal über die gesamte Konfig drüberschauen und dir empfehlen, was zu dir passt.
Am besten davor noch die Fragen aus dem Guide beantworten:
[Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen (Stand Mai 17)


----------

